# carro de control remoto



## serna08 (Oct 17, 2007)

hola. pues la verdad soy nuevo en esto y en el cole me pidieron un proyhecto de fisica, y decidi hacer un carro de control remoto, pero la verdad no se nada de esto y me confundo mucho, y queria ver si alguien me puede ayudar con instrucciones faciles para hacerlo, me gustaria hacer un carro con ruedas de tanque para q sea mas facil lo de la direccion. 

si alguien me puede ayudar se le agradece en el alma ya que el trabajo es para mañana y no se nada. no entiendo q es un LM1871 ni el 72, oslo se q los necesito  gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 17, 2007)

No podes hacer un trabajo de esta índole de un día para el otro.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Me parece imprudente e irresponsable pedir ayuda un dia antes de presentar un proyecto o trabajo. :evil:
PD: Piensen antes de hacer algo.


----------



## totung (Oct 18, 2007)

compralo ya hecho jajajajjajajajaja y cambiale las ruedas


----------

